# Puppy video



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I got a new little vidcam today and took some shots of the puppies eating lunch today. Thought I'd share....


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

so cute...thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Puppies!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Why? Why did you have to post that Christine?!?!?!?!?!

I was doing so good.. my puppy fever was going away.. I was content with my big boy... until I watched that.... omg....... I swear... I think those were the cutest pups I have seen in a long, long time... seriously... wow... gorgeous.. 

Oh gosh... going to stalk your website now.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Adorable!!!! OMG i want a puppy..... gonna go sleep and dream of puppies now. darn you!


----------



## Hackez (Oct 28, 2009)

Beautiful puppies.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Gorgeous pups.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

such cute litte chunky monkeys


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

*Nice Video*

Thank you for that puppy fix! I can go to bed now. They're awesome looking!


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm so glad I'm in the UK. I would love a puppy.:wub:


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

Gorgeous litter! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I have puppy fever too! Harley needs a playmate....


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous puppies, enjoyed watching, thanks for sharing.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

:wub: Petunia :wub:


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

stacey_eight said:


> :wub: Petunia :wub:


You might be in trouble there, Stacey! 

Good thing you didn't come down this afternoon, though--we've gotten some big storms coming through.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Ha saw this while working, Panther made me laugh  You go big guy! They def love Mommie when done feeding, I wish I could take them all. ha


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Aww, baby Nyxie half siblings! I love the little female, Pagan. Aww :hug:


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Panther's a little brute--broad and thickly built. Pagan was all too well named--she's full of it. And little Pandora is the first one to get out and find new trouble. I tell you, you gotta watch what you name these dogs--even if it's just a puppy name!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

They are so cute! I wish I lived near a breeder so I could go play with puppies, *sigh*.


----------



## Ickdeep (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, there soo cute


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing them this weekend and trying to see which of the males is the right fit.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh you're getting one of the boys? Be sure to post photos of him! My girl Nyxie is a Laruh/Xita puppy!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness they are too adorable :wub: I couldn't hear the audio so not sure of names but poor widdle green pupah not able to climb on up!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

AWWW look at the babies!! They are so cute. I have a full load on me know with my two. But... I will stalk your website too.  Again beautiful pups!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Puppy fix 
Now if only you could send puppy breath over the web.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

spiritsmom said:


> Oh you're getting one of the boys? Be sure to post photos of him! My girl Nyxie is a Laruh/Xita puppy!


Going down tomorrow to check out the whole gang. Very much looking forward to working with Christine to determine which of the boys will be the best fit. We have lost 3 dogs in the last year or so, 2 GSD's and a Pit that we rescued. One of the GSD's was a solid working line GSD who was my first to do Schutzhund. I really miss his presence and personality. Have had GSD's in my life for over 40 years and really miss not having one now. 

I have to admit it's the first time that I have waited this long to pick up a pup, but well worth it. The ability to watch them grow thru photos and video's is something that was just not available years ago and really allows you to see their development. I was seeking a Bandit pup and Xita is a great match. Christine is a great person and solid breeder, so this is very exciting. 

My wife is a photo nut as she did in a past career, so photos to follow.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Ever wonder what 9 six-week old puppies sound like first thing in the morning? 

YouTube - BlackthornPpups6wks.MOV

YouTube - Nike-Xita-Ppups.MOV


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out how to embed the videos like I did in my first post. 











Aha! Need the link that doesn't say "embed".


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad I got to meet you, Mr P. (Pax) and the rest of the gang. The videos were great.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

:wub: Primus!
I too am guilty of stalking your website a bit.  they're just so cute!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a little video from yesterday of me playing with the 3 girls I have still looking for homes--I wanted to do some separate testing and evaluation of them. They are 7 weeks old today. (The other pups are in the yard, so I moved to play with these 3 separately in an area the pups haven't been to before. This is also their first day with the flirt pole.) The pups are Pandora (black/tan), Pagan (big, dark sable), and litte "Petunia"--who is going to be officially named Pistol--you'll see why!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

:wub: They are so cute, I love pups :wub:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Panther is a BEAST! Just barreled right through Petunia for some food! LOL!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Awwwe, they are such gorgeous pups! Pagan is such a lovely, big girl. You have a wonderful bunch there! I hope they find great homes soon.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

EEEEEEeeee Petunia :wub:


----------

